# Your dogs birth month.



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly was born August 16 and Caue was born May 01


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

Bogart was born 7 July05. My how the time flies. He is still such a playful easy going boy. 
Elke, Zsazsa and Bogart


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Reno was born June 12, 2000

Austin was born December 27, 2008

Lincoln was born February 26, 2009


----------



## G Olden (Dec 3, 2009)

Bailey and Jasmine are from the same litter - born 19th August 2008.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Marley was born 27 April 2008


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Neato! I left this poll as public so you can check and see which dogs share your dogs birthday month!!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Duke was born June 30, 2002.

Bailey was born September 8, 2004.


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

Shiloh Feb.24th  2003

Spirit Nov. 9th 2006

Rookie Nov. 30th 2009 

two Nov. babies and they have the same Mother


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dylan, February 3, 1998
Erica, January 12.2002
Frankie was a rescue that they no info on him, so we celebrate it on his adoption day May 14, 2008


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Riley - July 12th
Gunner - November 20th


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Scout - March 31, 2009
She was very close to being an April Fool's puppy


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson was born January 18th, 2009. He's almost 1!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Tuff Dog was born in October.....on or about the 12th.

Now as for me... they just said I was born when the leaves were changing and the weather was cooling off:doh:


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Obi was quesstimated by vet years ago to be a January pup - so on l/l I'm going to consider him 13!
I was told Bridger was born mid-Oct (actual date to be on papers which never came) - gave him 10/14 as a b-day. Gotcha Day is our biggest holiday of the year (concides with DH B-day)


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Tanner - Sept. 6th

Cooper - January 31st

Tucker (bridge kid) - June 30th


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> Scout - March 31, 2009
> She was very close to being an April Fool's puppy


3/31 is the official b-day of our VERY hard-headed lab! we always figured it really was 4/1 but changed on paper as to not jinx the pups (didn't work with Sadie!)


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Sammie my 1st golden was born Oct 13th

Woody, my current golden, is a rescue with no date of birth so we picked March 3rd


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Gable was born 10-05-09.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Timber was born January 14th. 
He's got a birthday party coming up arty:


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Oliver 26th September
Gracie 1st September
Gabby 15th April
Jasmine 31st December


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

All three were born in January


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hogan is sometime in May ( the sister of the orginal owner does not know the exact day before she had to turn him into a shelter.)

Liam is unknown....


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Molly was born on November 3 2008


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Kadence is January, won't be long for her 1st birthday! Kuper is Aug.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

arnie is dec 1st
jess is sept 25 also her rescue from hell on earth day 
aslan is october 16th son of jess 
jess ws believed to be 13 months old when rescued


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Grace was born in January...big #1 coming up for her this month. Ruby was born in June.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Chester was born August 13, 2007 and Murphy was born August 23, 2009.
The poll would only let me vote once.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

95 Voters!! Leif says Thanks!! and that January is winning!


you know, thinking of the law of randomness...which is really called something much more complicated....all the months should pull pretty much even but May is way behind.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Layla November 29th
Hurley March 14th
Dream September 18th 

I did not vote on theirs but...Aiyana was August, Wolfie-October (we shared a birthday) and Gwen was September.

Interesting bit of info... at least for me it is. Gwen was my yellow lab - a great dog, she was born Sept 9, 1985. I tried to breed her a couple of times with my brothers Black Lab Buck - also a wonderful temperament, both very beautiful labs from great lines. We were unsuccessful both times...a year after I lost Gwen, my Vets office called about a litter that had a pup who looked just like Gwen - we went to look, did not end up with that one, but a littermate - Dream. She was born September 18th, 1996. Imagine my surprise when I got her pedigree from AKC...All of the Dams line was the same as Gwen, all of the Dogs line was the same as Buck. That is why Dream is named Gwens' Dream (prolly not Gwens dream, but my dream for her).


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Einstein 7th of august 1998
Shelley 11th of april 2008
Rascal i think 7th of july 2006


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

ok we got Jack Feb, 17, 2005
Chewie Dec, 13, 2006
Sadie Nov, 14, 2007 (estimated age)
Chloe Oct, 06, 2008


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Tess: October 15th 2009


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

Zeppelin's big day is May 7th. He was born in 2008. WOW, i cant believe he's pushing two!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasmine= January 6, 2001

Jasper= April 1, 2005 (I got to give him a birthdate since he was from a shelter)

Danny= October 25, 2006 (he was turned into the shelter with his papers)


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Tucker is a Summer Solstice boy - June 21, 1997


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

Tigger was born July 1st 08.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sam- August 1, 94
Ike- January 6, 2007


----------



## GoPack (Jan 3, 2010)

Maggie was born 10/4/09.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby - 10/18/06
Kirby - 10/19/07


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

October 11th is Champ's birthday


----------



## lizamartin (Feb 3, 2010)

Soda was born on February 27, 2009.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie's is June 2nd


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

Penny born: March 17th, 1994
Leia born: December 6th, 2005
Lady born: July 2nd, 2009


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

Soda is a beauty lizamartin!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Jagers not born yet, but he will be born nextweek!, so April!


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Kingston was born March 11th, 2010. 4 weeks till he comes home!! Yahh!!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Junior was born on November 13, 2007!!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Misty was born January 24, 1994.

Our new puppy who will be coming home in May was born March 17, 2010.


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

Luke's birthday is Sept. 11 , 2006


----------



## NewcomerFamily (Apr 19, 2010)

January 17th, 2010 He's still a baby!


----------



## annie_banannie (May 2, 2010)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Oakly was born August 16 and Caue was born May 01


Baha my birthday is August 16 to!  

oh and Sophie's birthday is October 16 in reply to the topic


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Both of my girls were born in Dec
Misty Dec 1, 2007
Holly Dec 25, 2009

My Sweet angels were born in August
Sandy August 18, 1995
Riley August 2003


----------



## Tracy S. (Jul 2, 2009)

My current baby Dusty: April 19, 2009

My very missed good girl Mosie: 9/26/97 - 3/20/2009


----------



## Rocky206 (Apr 30, 2010)

Rocky was born Feb 1, 2006. They grow up so fast.....


----------



## hardygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Roxy was a rescue but from what we know we decided her birthday was March 4th. She is now about 14 weeks old!


----------



## serenity (Sep 18, 2009)

November 30, 2008


----------



## midnightstar (Aug 1, 2009)

Arika was born on July 4, 2008


----------



## staceyd (Jul 12, 2010)

Bogart said:


> Bogart was born 7 July05. My how the time flies. He is still such a playful easy going boy.
> Elke, Zsazsa and Bogart


 
That's funny...the goldie grew up with was named bogart, Humphrey Bogart was his full name!


----------



## JessiBessi93 (Jun 11, 2010)

Sandy was born March 26, 2003


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

My Jack was born August 28, 2008


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

My Bridge baby Bridget - January 30, 1996
My brand new puppy Bronte was born November 28, 2010


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

both of mine are christmas babies an they share the same birthday = )

maggie- december 22 2009
bailey- december 22 2007


----------



## Carly Freake (Apr 1, 2010)

Bodhi was born September 29th, 2008 and Presley was born October 24th, 2009.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Linc was born August 8th 2010 <3


----------

